# 19.5 inch fan and shroud suggestions



## Cory21 (Sep 10, 2020)

Hi all.
Looking for suggestions for where to source a 19.5 inch 7 blade fan and corresponding shroud for my 67 GTO.
Running a little hotter than I would like on the freshly rebuilt 400 - have been going slightly over 210 and hit almost 220 the other day in just a bit of traffic. But... have not been in serious traffic yet and in this engine break-in period, it's been a lot of highway miles so far (with good airflow). 

Current set-up has finger guard but no shroud. Currently a 19.5 inch fan but it's dinged and dented in a few spots and not sure it turns true. Fan search on part 9784546 doesn't turn up much. Is there an aftermarket 7 blade 19.5 inch fan that will work with my newly purchased 2797 fan clutch? 

Do we think that this shroud from The Parts Place would work with a 19.5 inch fan? 'Approximately' 21 inches they say which if true would yield what would seem like 'approximately' 1 inch of clearance. Anyone running this particular shroud with a 19.5 inch fan? Or other recommendations?
The Parts Place
Also, I've heard others mention getting a good seal around the shroud is essential. Seal with what/how? What would one use as a sealant up against a hot radiator?

By the way, water wetter is also being tried out starting today. Initial test drive on a 91 degree day and seemed to hold it below 210 where I've gone a bit over 210 the last few days. Maybe it lowered 3-5 degrees? Anyone else have a similar experience with 50/50 coolant mixture and water wetter?

So, to summarize: new fan clutch, currently only finger guard and would like to see if a shroud could lower temp by a few more degrees. 19.5 inch fan is dinged in a few places and would like to see if a new one would also make a difference. Water wetter seems to help by a couple of degrees - maybe but more testing needed.

Thanks,
Cory


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Save yourself some unwanted body work and replace your fan with an undamaged one. 
Never use a dinged or damaged fan.
Go to Home Depot/Lowes/True Value and buy some window seal insulation. Comes in a roll and has various thickness's. Apply all around the shroud to seal it to the radiator and core support.

64-67 had two different size radiators/core support/shrouds. The A/C cars had the taller radiator with the 19 1/2 " fan. Non A/C had an 18" fan. Make sure your shroud matches. You cannot interchange radiators between the two different core supports.


From Ames Catalog;

Non A/C shroud


https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=P151A&order_number_e=NTI3OTY2Ng%3D%3D%0A&web_access=Y



A/C Shroud


https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=P152A&order_number_e=NTI3OTY2Ng%3D%3D%0A&web_access=Y


----------



## NoGoat (Jul 21, 2021)

Is you hot condition when moving or idling? My 67 400 would climb while idling only, would keep climbing. Got up to 240* a couple times. I finally fixed it as follows. Cool Case rad, Non-A/C fan shroud from AMES, (should be the same at OPGi and others), Hayden 2797 severe duty clutch, 18" HIGH PITCH (2 1/2") 7 blade fan, and Home Depot pipe insulation to seal off the shroud and radiator. I believe the higher pitch of the fan and sealing did the trick. Never get above 190* now. The Cool Case brought the moving temps down a lot, but it still climbed up and up while idling. When I did the fore mentioned other things it got me where I'm at now.


----------



## Cory21 (Sep 10, 2020)

Thanks to both for the answers, links and photos. Ordering shroud and fan now - got a new fan clutch already. Hoping my freshly re-cored Harrison radiator will respond well to a little extra wind and all this will get me down by 10-20 degrees. 

NoGoat- thx for the tip on the fan shape. I have heard that shape matters more than size! nice engine bay by the way. Tyrol blue on outside?


----------



## NoGoat (Jul 21, 2021)

Cory21 said:


> Thanks to both for the answers, links and photos. Ordering shroud and fan now - got a new fan clutch already. Hoping my freshly re-cored Harrison radiator will respond well to a little extra wind and all this will get me down by 10-20 degrees.
> 
> NoGoat- thx for the tip on the fan shape. I have heard that shape matters more than size! nice engine bay by the way. Tyrol blue on outside?


Follow up and let us know if it helps. BTW, this is a family friendly forum, “I have heard that shape matters more than size!“. LoL. That moves so much air it’s tearing up my underhood insulation. I need to get the formed kind not the loose stuff I have.
My LeMans is Fontaine Blue. Here she is. Got it when I was 17.


----------



## Cory21 (Sep 10, 2020)

Follow-up and update:
Have managed to lower temp by around 20-25 degrees! Here was the recipe:
Step 1: installed a new fan clutch - severe duty and dumped in bottle of wetter water to my 50/50 mixture. Result: around 3 to 5 degrees maybe as temp got only to about 212 after running, idling, and cruising in 85 degree weather.
Step 2: per members advice here on the forum, installed new 18 in fan ( link in above post) and corresponding shroud. Fan clearance is approximately an inch at top but much less at bottom - I will working to get more bottom clearance but so far the approx 1/2 inch is ok even with torque-over twist. Additionally, I spent probably 6 hours ( not including 2 trips to Home Depot) sealing the shroud edges. After several experiments, settled on L shaped door sweeps (plastic and rubber) on sides of shroud and a flat rubber door sweep screwed to bottom of shroud. I have some rubber pieces on the corners filling some additional gaps which i need to clean up and make look better at some point.

Result: will suck a dollar bill out of my hand and pin to the grill in a heartbeat. Ran for an hour today including thru town and at cruising speed and never topped 195 and ran at 180 on highway. I was only 75 this morning so will be testing again on a hot day also. All in, step 2 got me around 20 degrees I think.

Verdict: I feel the more aggressive fan and extra time / effort sealing the shroud likely made the biggest difference. By the way, radiator is the original Harrison non-ac but it has been recored recently.

Thanks again for the advice on here. And beautiful LeMans NoGoat. I’ve always loved those luevers on the rear quarters - wish GTOs had that detail (gasp* hope don’t get kicked off here )


----------



## NoGoat (Jul 21, 2021)

Cory21 said:


> Follow-up and update:
> Have managed to lower temp by around 20-25 degrees! Here was the recipe:
> Step 1: installed a new fan clutch - severe duty and dumped in bottle of wetter water to my 50/50 mixture. Result: around 3 to 5 degrees maybe as temp got only to about 212 after running, idling, and cruising in 85 degree weather.
> Step 2: per members advice here on the forum, installed new 18 in fan ( link in above post) and corresponding shroud. Fan clearance is approximately an inch at top but much less at bottom - I will working to get more bottom clearance but so far the approx 1/2 inch is ok even with torque-over twist. Additionally, I spent probably 6 hours ( not including 2 trips to Home Depot) sealing the shroud edges. After several experiments, settled on L shaped door sweeps (plastic and rubber) on sides of shroud and a flat rubber door sweep screwed to bottom of shroud. I have some rubber pieces on the corners filling some additional gaps which i need to clean up and make look better at some point.
> ...


Great news Cory. It’s amazing how much of a relief a cool running Pontiac is.
By the way…my fan sits exactly as you described. Not sure if it’s the shroud, or the old cars settling in some way. 
Congrats again, and enjoy that anxiety free cruising!


----------

